# please suggest a 32 inches LCD or LEd



## darkslayer (Sep 18, 2012)

hey guys, i'm looking for a 32 inches lcd or a led tv
my budget is upto 35K
sony or samsung prefered

i'd like to have following specifications
1. full hd 1080P
2. all file format should play including MKV
3. should have all the major connecting ports placed at the correct place eg: hdmi usb etc
4. sound quality should be awesome and crisp

as i read here mkv cant be played on sony bravia, i am really confused

please give your valuable suggestions
will be really grateful
regards


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 19, 2012)

Samsung 32EH5000 is a good LED TV which fits your budget and you can get it for around 33.
Let me know if you extend your budget a lil bit,say upto 38-39k


----------



## darkslayer (Sep 19, 2012)

no, i wont be able to extend my budget
and what's ur take on Samsung 32EH5000 in terms of quality??
rest also, please give ur valuable suggestions if nyone of u using Samsung 32EH5000


----------



## darkslayer (Sep 19, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Samsung 32EH5000 is a good LED TV which fits your budget and you can get it for around 33.
> Let me know if you extend your budget a lil bit,say upto 38-39k



no, i cant extend my budget more than 35K, could u please tell about samsung AU32EH5000 quality?
and rest also, guys please give your valuable reviews if you're using this tv
please do reply 
regards


----------



## Minion (Sep 20, 2012)

^^32Eh5000 is a very good tv with flying reviews every where one problem with this tv is less number of ports it has 2 HDMI,1 USB,1AV ports and no optical out for audio sound should be good try to audition yourself.
Yes, it will play all format but sony can't play MKV files nor they decode dolby audio.for 32k it is the best tv you are going to get full array led not edge led so you will find no bleeding ,clouding like edge led tvs blacks are very good so will be getting eye poping colours I don't recommend to go with sony since they are using old tech in their tvs they are all LCD for similar price models.
I am not using this particular model but its little sister model 32EH4800 (720p) and i am very satisfied with it.


----------



## darkslayer (Sep 20, 2012)

guys firstly thanks for replying n helping!

in this samsung UA32EH5000 will i be able to connect my pc through vga cable? i dont know what that port is called. does this tv has that port?
and how's samsung UA32EH4800 in terms of connection ports?????
i'm totally confused.
please do reply
regards


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2012)

you will not be able to use vga cable because this model has no D-sub port.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 21, 2012)

EH5000 is a very good tv for the price, there is no better option in that price bracket.


----------



## Minion (Sep 21, 2012)

you will need vga to HDMI adapter or a low end GPU(having HDMI ports) to connect your PC to 32EH5000 it has only 2 HDMI ports samsung 32EH4800 too has same no of ports as samsung EH5000 only diffrernce is its 720p and has very good sound quality.


----------



## darkslayer (Sep 21, 2012)

guys i'm even more confused now, should i go go for Samsun UA32EH5000 or UA32EH4800
or i even checked this,
Sony BRAVIA 32 Inches Full HD LCD KLV-32NX520 IN5 Television | Television | Flipkart.com

this one has that port by which i will be able to connect pc but i wont be able to play MKV because sony doesnt play MKV


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2012)

get UA32EH5000.D-sub port is old & not recommended anyway for modern screens/monitors/tv because it is analogue not digital like DVI or HDMI.if your pc has no DVI/HDMI port then it is time to either upgrade or get a cheap graphics card because there is not much point in using D-sub port to connect pc to a modern LED screen.


----------



## darkslayer (Sep 21, 2012)

thanks alot guys, now finally i've decided, i'll go for UA32EH5000
cheers!!!!!


----------

